# runny nose



## cheethamz17 (Jul 8, 2007)

my horse has had a bit of a runny nose sort of on and off over the past few weeks. i looked it up in a horse sense book and it said if it persists seek vet help. should i be worried or is it quite normal?


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

My horse gets a runny nose this time of year too. I think its a combination of the cold weather and having hay be their only source of forage. I have just started to clean inside her nose every once in awhile, I think it helps. If it changes color get green or yellow and thick (yuck) I would call the vet. As long as it stays clear I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## cheethamz17 (Jul 8, 2007)

thanks heaps. although it is summer here..i live in australia but grass and chaff is all he is getting...im not worried he hasnt had a cough or anything and no breathing problems just a runny nose...but thanks


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

It is very normal for a horse to have a runny nose come winter, my horse always has a runny nose in the winter. It's just like when you go outside you get a runny nose too don't you?


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

I agree with all the ppl that have posted so far its proabaly just due to a weather change


----------



## cheethamz17 (Jul 8, 2007)

weather change? its been the same weather here in australia since november...and its summer here


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Well then your horse may just be going through a little bit of a cold, some horse's usually have natural runny nose's such as my horse.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

You might try cleaning up inside his nose if he will let you. I think that has helped mine a bit. I just use a soft cloth


----------



## Ryle (Jul 13, 2007)

A runny nose can be from any sort of irritant--dust, pollen, etc or it can be due to a bacterial or viral infection. Viral infections especially can last for weeks. Bacterial infections tend to cause a colored nasal discharge while viral tend to cause clear or slightly white nasal discharge. You can also have a viral infection with a secondary bacterial infection.

A persistant runny nose or one accompanied by lethargy, change in appetite, coughing, fever, etc would be reason for a vet exam.


----------



## montysmom (Jan 30, 2008)

I found sulfa drugs that I picked up at my feed store really cleared up this problem, and rosehip powder in his daily feed every few days, has kept it from coming back. Rosehips are also good for lung function.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

i use this pine stuff i forget the name but it smells rank but it works like vicks it is wonderful after 3 days of using it my boys nose stopped running.


----------

